# Shoe-Thrower in Iraqi Military Custody, 'Suffering Broken Bones'



## WillowTree (Dec 16, 2008)

BAGHDAD   The journalist who threw his shoes at President George W. Bush was handed over to the Iraqi military, an Iraqi official said, as hundreds took to the streets Tuesday for a second day demanding his release.

Muntadhar al-Zeidi suffered a broken arm and ribs after being struck by Iraqi security agents, his brother told AFP on Tuesday.

Durgham Zaidi was unable to say whether his brother had sustained the injuries while being overpowered during Sunday's protest against Bush's visit or while in custody later.

FOXNews.com - Shoe-Thrower in Iraqi Military Custody, 'Suffering Broken Bones' - International News | News of the World | Middle East News | Europe News





ooohhhhh!


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 16, 2008)

This is really a shame. Violence increases more violence. It is a vicious circle.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Dec 16, 2008)

Ironic how he is screaming for Bush's head for murder and then his own countrymen beat the piss out of him


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 16, 2008)

They didn't want him speaking for them.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 16, 2008)

*broken arm and ribs after being struck by Iraqi security agents*


his own countrymen my ass.  Police brutality is more like it.  only a dumb motherfucker would assume that kicking the shit out of this guy made anyone in iraq more favorable to the west.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 16, 2008)

Wait, Bush said in a free country people could express their opinions in this manner.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Dec 16, 2008)

Shogun said:


> *broken arm and ribs after being struck by Iraqi security agents*
> 
> 
> his own countrymen my ass.  Police brutality is more like it.  only a dumb motherfucker would assume that kicking the shit out of this guy made anyone in iraq more favorable to the west.




The police aren't his countrymen?


----------



## DavidS (Dec 16, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Wait, Bush said in a free country people could express their opinions in this manner.



Yeah, Iraq is about a free of a country as China is. I'd love to see a woman dressed in some of the skimpy fashions that women dress in here in America in Iraq. Walk around Baghdad in skimpy shorts and watch how long you live.


----------



## Tech_Esq (Dec 16, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Wait, Bush said in a free country people could express their opinions in this manner.



Go to the White House and wait for Bush to make a speech in the Rose Garden and throw your shoes at him. See what happens to you. You can express yourself, you just can't commit assault.


----------



## Chris (Dec 16, 2008)

ravi said:


> wait, Bush Said In A Free Country People Could Express Their Opinions In This Manner.



Lol!


----------



## Ravi (Dec 16, 2008)

Tech_Esq said:


> Go to the White House and wait for Bush to make a speech in the Rose Garden and throw your shoes at him. See what happens to you. You can express yourself, you just can't commit assault.


It would only be parallel if I threw them at someone like the President of Iran.

Don't mind me, I'm just laughing at the idiocy that is Bush.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 16, 2008)

get back to me when they fire up the woodchippers!


----------



## Chris (Dec 16, 2008)

Tech_Esq said:


> Go to the White House and wait for Bush to make a speech in the Rose Garden and throw your shoes at him. See what happens to you. You can express yourself, you just can't commit assault.



Assault?

You must be joking.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Dec 16, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Wait, Bush said in a free country people could express their opinions in this manner.



So if I see you can I throw my boot at your nose


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 16, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> Ironic how he is screaming for Bush's head for murder and then his own countrymen beat the piss out of him



This shows you the massive difference between Iraqi's that live and make money inside the Green Zone and Iraqi's who live in the red zone.

I talked to a soldier during Thanksgiving.  He confirmed that life for the majority of Iraqi's is SHIT!

The same way the GOP tried to pretend that the economy was fine here at home for 7 years, is the same way they lied about how things were going in Iraq.  

The surge worked.  Really, what now?


----------



## Grismonda (Dec 16, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Yeah, Iraq is about a free of a country as China is. I'd love to see a woman dressed in some of the skimpy fashions that women dress in here in America in Iraq. Walk around Baghdad in skimpy shorts and watch how long you live.



Before America occupied Iraq, she was a fairly westernized country- secular in fact.  Sharia law did not exist.  Women had rights, could pick and chose their apparel...attend the finest colleges and seek gainful employment.  Although seen as a barbaric leader by many, Saddam Hussein was very tolerant of other's faith.... Christians, Jews and Palestinians were allowed to live side by side.  

Now, I'm not suggesting Americans presence in Iraq dismantled the progressiveness of this country...but our occupation has allowed the Imans more control of society.  Christians have now been driven out..as well as the Jewish communities.  Women are now subjected to strict Sharia law...


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Dec 16, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> Ironic how he is screaming for Bush's head for murder and then his own countrymen beat the piss out of him



His own countrymen are screaming for his release and they've made him a hero.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Dec 16, 2008)

Grismonda said:


> Before America occupied Iraq, she was a fairly westernized country- secular in fact.  Sharia law did not exist.  Women had rights, could pick and chose their apparel...attend the finest colleges and seek gainful employment.  Although seen as a barbaric leader by many, Saddam Hussein was very tolerant of other's faith.... Christians, Jews and Palestinians were allowed to live side by side.
> 
> Now, I'm not suggesting Americans presence in Iraq dismantled the progressiveness of this country...but our occupation has allowed the Imans more control of society.  Christians have now been driven out..as well as the Jewish communities.  Women are now subjected to strict Sharia law...



Correct and correct.

Welcome aboard


----------



## sky dancer (Dec 16, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> His own countrymen are screaming for his release and they've made him a hero.



Throwing a shoe is an insult in that part of the world.  I think its clear he intended to insult Bush, not kill him.

Bush's policies are not popular.  No wonder they consider the journalist a hero.

All I have to do is hear Bush open his mouth and I want to throw something too.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Dec 16, 2008)

sky dancer said:


> Throwing a shoe is an insult in that part of the world.  I think its clear he intended to insult Bush, not kill him.
> 
> Bush's policies are not popular.  No wonder they consider the journalist a hero.



I agree with you .. but this was also a message for Obama .. who increasingly uses the Bush line on Iraq.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 16, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> The police aren't his countrymen?



no more than angry fucking cops who beat the shit out of prisoners in the US are.  Would the proximity of the burglar living next to you validate his heist on your home?  How stupid.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Dec 16, 2008)

Shogun said:


> no more than angry fucking cops who beat the shit out of prisoners in the US are.  Would the proximity of the burglar living next to you validate his heist on your home?  How stupid.



What is stupid is how you try to correlate one thing with another.

All I said is it's ironic how he threw his shoe at bush for murdering people and violence etc..

yet, Iraqi policy, who were Iraqi citizens last time I fucking checked...beat the ever living piss out of him for it.  They could have just arrested him and took him to jail.  I doubt he was throwing punches at them when he was taken out.

Your burglar anaolgy is stupid...if he pulls a heist on me I have the right to defend myself and my property....This guy threw a shoe at Bush and could have injured him...Bush didn't retaliate, the Iraqi security force did, and they didnt kick the shit out of him there...they took him back and they tossed him a beating...

Then again if Saddam was in power he prob would have had his hand and foot cut off


----------



## xsited1 (Dec 16, 2008)

My how Iraq has changed.  During the time of Saddam Hussein, journalists were hand-picked to speak to Hussein.  If a journalist had thrown a shoe at Saddam, they would have had more than a few bones broken.  I guess you could say that Bush (and Blair) made it possible for this to happen.


----------



## Tech_Esq (Dec 16, 2008)

Chris said:


> Assault?
> 
> You must be joking.



I'll throw my shoe at you and we'll see what you call it.


----------



## Tech_Esq (Dec 16, 2008)

sky dancer said:


> Throwing a shoe is an insult in that part of the world.



In what part of the world is throwing a shoe at someone a compliment?

I need to know to stay away from there.


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 16, 2008)

Tech_Esq said:


> I'll throw my shoe at you and we'll see what you call it.



Dodge ball/shoe?


----------



## sky dancer (Dec 16, 2008)

Tech_Esq said:


> In what part of the world is throwing a shoe at someone a compliment?
> 
> I need to know to stay away from there.


The feet are considered dirty, so using a shoe, as opposed to a tomato, is more of an insult in that part of the world.

I actually think a cream pie would have been funnier.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Dec 16, 2008)

Tech_Esq said:


> In what part of the world is throwing a shoe at someone a compliment?
> 
> I need to know to stay away from there.



oo that was great


----------



## Shogun (Dec 16, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> What is stupid is how you try to correlate one thing with another.
> 
> All I said is it's ironic how he threw his shoe at bush for murdering people and violence etc..
> 
> ...





oh yea.. because WE here in the west accept police brutality all the time!  They are our countrymen, you know!

 



You clearly understood the analogy I made, dude..  After all, the criminal element in the US is SHIPPED IN from somewhere else and COUNTRYMEN should never be held responsible for their actions!  What self respecting cop WOULDNT kick the shit out of any perp that breaks a law?  And let's not EVEN consider how apeshit crazy any given America cop would become if having to react to.. uh.. thrown.  shoes.



Bravo, andy.  Brav-fucking-o.

this is another brick in your stupid wall, dude.


----------



## Tech_Esq (Dec 16, 2008)

sky dancer said:


> The feet are considered dirty, so using a shoe, as opposed to a tomato, is more of an insult in that part of the world.
> 
> I actually think a cream pie would have been funnier.



So it's more insultier?  I guess. Yes, hurling a cream pie from the 10th row would have been funnier.


----------



## sky dancer (Dec 16, 2008)

Tech_Esq said:


> So it's more insultier?  I guess. Yes, hurling a cream pie from the 10th row would have been funnier.



If the shoe fits, so be it.


----------



## Tech_Esq (Dec 16, 2008)

Shogun said:


> oh yea.. because WE here in the west accept police brutality all the time!  They are our countrymen, you know!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You haven't traveled much have you? Try pulling half the shit that cops have to put up with here in Germany and see how fast your ass gets beat to the ground with their crazy spring loaded metal clubs. The polizei don't play.

Similarly, see how far your bullshit would go with Korean cops. You need to get some perspective.


----------



## sky dancer (Dec 16, 2008)

The president must have missed the sight of tens of thousands of Iraqis who on Friday gathered in Firdous Square where Saddam Hussein's statue once stood and chanted, "No, no, no to the occupiers!" He must have missed them dragging and pummeling his effigy with their shoes -- a gesture of contempt in the Arab world -- then jumping hysterically on it as they stamped out flames that had erupted after someone set it afire. "

According to Al Jazeera more than 100 lawyers have offered to defend the shoe-throwing reporter Muntazir al-Zaydi... pro-bono! One attorney said that since the shoe did not hit Mr. Bush, al-Zaydi was merely exercising his freedom of speech and expression. 

Jamal Dajani: Bush: Not a Shoe-in in Iraq


----------



## Andrew2382 (Dec 16, 2008)

Shogun said:


> oh yea.. because WE here in the west accept police brutality all the time!  They are our countrymen, you know!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here's the difference you fucking dunce.

If I threw my shoe at Ahmadinejad, am I going to get severly beat by the police for it?  Probably not unless I resisted arrest or swung at an officer.  Police brutality happens everywhere, we are talking about what happened in specifcally though.  What reasons did they have to beat the shit out of the guy?  I thought they all loved each other over there in their joint hatred of Bush and America.

Of course I understood your anaology, I just pointed out how fucking stupid it was.

If you think I have a wall, you should check out the skyscraper you have built yourself over the past 3 months of Posts I have seen


----------



## Grismonda (Dec 16, 2008)

sky dancer said:


> The feet are considered dirty, so using a shoe, as opposed to a tomato, is more of an insult in that part of the world.
> 
> I actually think a cream pie would have been funnier.



Let's see if this work:  Click on picture!


----------



## Shogun (Dec 16, 2008)

Tech_Esq said:


> You haven't traveled much have you? Try pulling half the shit that cops have to put up with here in Germany and see how fast your ass gets beat to the ground with their crazy spring loaded metal clubs. The polizei don't play.
> 
> Similarly, see how far your bullshit would go with Korean cops. You need to get some perspective.



and yet it's not Koreans or germans in Iraq promising lawfulness to an area already used to abusive people in authority, eh?


way to keep up with me.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 16, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> Here's the difference you fucking dunce.
> 
> If I threw my shoe at Ahmadinejad, am I going to get severly beat by the police for it?  Probably not unless I resisted arrest or swung at an officer.  Police brutality happens everywhere, we are talking about what happened in specifcally though.  What reasons did they have to beat the shit out of the guy?  I thought they all loved each other over there in their joint hatred of Bush and America.
> 
> ...



oh well hey LETS RATIONALIZE SOME MORE!  If you throw a shoe as SATAN then you might just get buttfucked by a demon!  So, Hey, it's OK to kick the shit out of this guy while in custody!  I mean, LOOK AT WHAT SATAN WOULD HAVE DONE!




again, you fucking tard, you are nothing more than the new boss in that famous song by The Who.  Making excuses for shit like this is the kind of shit you people use when making a case against saddam.. yet here you are rationalizing the same shit.


typical, really.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Dec 16, 2008)

Shogun said:


> oh well hey LETS RATIONALIZE SOME MORE!  If you throw a shoe as SATAN then you might just get buttfucked by a demon!  So, Hey, it's OK to kick the shit out of this guy while in custody!  I mean, LOOK AT WHAT SATAN WOULD HAVE DONE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, wow

Ok dude, do me a favor and as I said in previous posts

google your nearest elementary school and try to get in on a class for Reading Comprehension

When did I ever defend the beating?  Please enlighten me you turd.

All I said was it was ironic. 

Let me endulge you with some classic emotes you love to share for your stupidity.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 16, 2008)

*Then again if Saddam was in power he prob would have had his hand and foot cut off*

YOUR words, homedawg...  Enjoy.

Here, enjoy one of my favs:


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 16, 2008)

Shogun said:


> oh well hey LETS RATIONALIZE SOME MORE!  If you throw a shoe as SATAN then you might just get buttfucked by a demon!  So, Hey, it's OK to kick the shit out of this guy while in custody!  I mean, LOOK AT WHAT SATAN WOULD HAVE DONE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too bad the guy wasn't Richard Reid.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Dec 16, 2008)

Shogun said:


> *Then again if Saddam was in power he prob would have had his hand and foot cut off*
> 
> YOUR words, homedawg...  Enjoy.
> 
> Here, enjoy one of my favs:



...That sentence means I justify the beating?

ok then 

It's the truth, if Saddam was in power the guy prob would have been killed or something...that doesn't mean I think the beating was necessary you fucking idiot.

Here let me help you out dude

Learn to Read at Starfall - teaching comprehension and phonics

you may want to start at begginer mode


----------



## Chris (Dec 16, 2008)

Tech_Esq said:


> You haven't traveled much have you? Try pulling half the shit that cops have to put up with here in Germany and see how fast your ass gets beat to the ground with their crazy spring loaded metal clubs. The polizei don't play.
> 
> Similarly, see how far your bullshit would go with Korean cops. You need to get some perspective.



You can get some perspective at this link....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uj0mtxXEGE8]YouTube - Chris Rock - How not to get your ass kicked by the police![/ame]


----------



## Shogun (Dec 16, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> ...That sentence means I justify the beating?
> ok then
> It's the truth, if Saddam was in power the guy prob would have been killed or something...that doesn't mean I think the beating was necessary you fucking idiot.
> Here let me help you out dude
> ...





Hey, if you think it was acceptable because they were fellow COUNTRYMEN and he would have been treated worse under SADDAM then have the backbone to say so, dude!  Don't act like a jello pussy-shaped mold all shaking because I'm calling you out on your stupid fucking excuses, dude.  sheesh.. They were YOUR OWN words!


----------



## Andrew2382 (Dec 16, 2008)

Shogun said:


> Hey, if you think it was acceptable because they were fellow COUNTRYMEN and he would have been treated worse under SADDAM then have the backbone to say so, dude!  Don't act like a jello pussy-shaped mold all shaking because I'm calling you out on your stupid fucking excuses, dude.  sheesh.. They were YOUR OWN words!



I never said it was acceptable..I said it was IRONIC....You do understand the difference between the two words right?

Do I need to link the definitions for you?  Are you really this fucking stupid?

The only thing you are calling to attention here is that you have the IQ of a watermellon that has been rotting on the side of the road.  When you are able to keep up and learn how to read and understand sentences in a logical way, maybe you can come back and speak with the adults.  Till then, go back and play pac man with your little hat with the propeller on it


----------



## Shogun (Dec 16, 2008)

dance, little man, dance.


----------



## thirteen31 (Dec 16, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Yeah, Iraq is about a free of a country as China is. I'd love to see a woman dressed in some of the skimpy fashions that women dress in here in America in Iraq. Walk around Baghdad in skimpy shorts and watch how long you live.



Is that what constitutes a 'free country' to you - their sense of fashion? Get to the real issue of what freedoms they are lacking and go beyond the obsession society has with baring skin. You are correct, they probably would be chastised for it, but the issue still remains that they're already being stripped of their basic human rights; let's not give them any more stress then they already have.


----------



## thirteen31 (Dec 16, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> If I threw my shoe at Ahmadinejad, am I going to get severly beat by the police for it?  Probably not unless I resisted arrest or swung at an officer.



This IS the point, the fact that because you, threw a shoe at Ahmandinejad (however that is?) you _wouldn't_ get severely beat by the police. But what if the situation were to reverse: Ahmandinejad threw said shoe at you, more than likely he would be beat by the police.



Andrew2382 said:


> Police brutality happens everywhere, we are talking about what happened in specifcally though.  What reasons did they have to beat the shit out of the guy?  I thought they all loved each other over there in their joint hatred of Bush and America.



You're correct in commenting what reasons did they have regardless of whether there is hatred or not. You don't perhaps think that this kind of reaction towards the journalist has something to fueling their fire?


----------



## Red Dawn (Dec 16, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> Ironic how he is screaming for Bush's head for murder and then his own countrymen beat the piss out of him



Sometimes, I just feel sorry for delusional Republicans. 

They're still proud of their two votes for Bush, they still think the Iraq war was a great idea, as recently as four months ago they were screaming that the economy was really, pretty good.   And now, they think Iraqi security are beating the shit out of a guy, to defend the honor of Bush.

Sad.  Just sad. 

Listen up dude - Regardless of what Rush Limbaugh told you to think, the Iraqis don't give a shit about bush.  Most of them hate his guts.  Iraq is a corrupt police state.  Its run by thugs, neoptism, and corruption.   Paid government thugs take pleasure in beating the crap out of anyone who breaks the rules.  Governments like that are run by sadists and assholes.  If you were chewing gum on a Baghdad public bus, and it was against the rules, some of these government thugs might bitch slap you.


----------



## Gunny (Dec 16, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> Sometimes, I just feel sorry for delusional Republicans.
> 
> They're still proud of their two votes for Bush, they still think the Iraq war was a great idea, as recently as four months ago they were screaming that the economy was really, pretty good.   And now, they think Iraqi security are beating the shit out of a guy, to defend the honor of Bush.
> 
> ...



You definitely are sad.  One of the saddest, in fact.  I haven't seen you ONCE post anything intelligent.  Just a bunch of spew.


----------



## IC_LIGHT_LVR (Dec 17, 2008)

Chris said:


> Assault?
> 
> You must be joking.



You apparently have zero understanding of law.  Go down to Atlantic Ave and throw your shoes at a cop.  See what happens to you.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Dec 17, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> Sometimes, I just feel sorry for delusional Republicans.
> 
> They're still proud of their two votes for Bush, they still think the Iraq war was a great idea, as recently as four months ago they were screaming that the economy was really, pretty good.   And now, they think Iraqi security are beating the shit out of a guy, to defend the honor of Bush.
> 
> ...


'

Are you really this fucking stupid or are you putting in some extra effort today?  I never said they did it to defend the honor of Bush you nimrod.  I said it was Ironic...God for Christmas, ask Santa for a fucking dictionary.

That is an interesting theory on Iraq...you may be right..

When was the last time you were in Iraq to do this research and come up with these results?  O wait nevermind, you will link me something from NY Times I am sure.  Red Dawn, next time you wish to speak, I suggest you go to the nearest grocery store and have a conversation with the closest grapefruit, something more on your level.


----------



## Munin (Dec 17, 2008)

Tech_Esq said:


> In what part of the world is throwing a shoe at someone a compliment?
> 
> I need to know to stay away from there.



I dunno, a poor country? They d love to get new shoes


----------



## Munin (Dec 17, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> I agree with you .. but this was also a message for Obama .. who increasingly uses the Bush line on Iraq.



I don't think so, Obama clearly had the opposite view on Iraq while he started to run for president. I more think that Bush changed his policy of staying in Iraq to leaving Iraq with a timetable (that was Obama's plan). 

Also he clearly said to leave Iraq asap and if you can read the message on the photo in this link "Go out, USA": Arabs find a hero in Iraqi shoe thrower - The Denver Post
This clearly is what the Iraqis want, I think that shoe thrower was only expressing his frustration against Bush not against all Americans. 
I think the man that threw this shoe agrees with Obama's view, because Obama said he never wanted an invasion into Iraq and never wanted the war.


----------



## rsay32 (Dec 18, 2008)

They should kick his ass for having piss poor aim.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Dec 19, 2008)

Munin said:


> I don't think so, Obama clearly had the opposite view on Iraq while he started to run for president. I more think that Bush changed his policy of staying in Iraq to leaving Iraq with a timetable (that was Obama's plan).
> 
> Also he clearly said to leave Iraq asap and if you can read the message on the photo in this link "Go out, USA": Arabs find a hero in Iraqi shoe thrower - The Denver Post
> This clearly is what the Iraqis want, I think that shoe thrower was only expressing his frustration against Bush not against all Americans.
> I think the man that threw this shoe agrees with Obama's view, because Obama said he never wanted an invasion into Iraq and never wanted the war.



Isshinryu teaches that sometimes we must close our eyes so we can see clearly. Meaning, don't always believe what your eyes tell you .. allow your mind to do the "seeing."

Obama has said about a dozen different things on Iraq, including "He'll move on Iraq based on the conditions on the ground." The conditions on the ground say the Iraqi people want us to get the hell out of their country .. which is what the shoe said in no uncertain terms .. and although Americans are dumb enough to believe Bush is solely responsible for the horrors, but the rest of the world is not.

Additionally, why should they trust Obama .. who is more to the right on the ME than Bush and who has surrrounded himself with zionists .. and who didn't even want to be photographed with muslim women?

Do you really believe Obama would not have supported the war if he had been in the Senate at the time? At best he would have pulled one of his "Present" ploys.

Obviously you're haven't gotten your Barack Obama decoder ring which allows you to translate the bullshit that comes out of his mouth and determine which of his vast flipflops are really what he's thinking.

Got mine the moment the general election started.


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 19, 2008)

Chris said:


> Assault?
> 
> You must be joking.



Setting aside the humor value or whatever else you may think of it, it was clearly assault.  Or at least would be under U.S. law.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Dec 19, 2008)

Steerpike said:


> Setting aside the humor value or whatever else you may think of it, it was clearly assault.  Or at least would be under U.S. law.



What would mass-murder be under US law?


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 19, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> What would mass-murder be under US law?



That is a poorly thought out reply, and if you think on it a while I have no doubt you will realize it.  You seem bright enough.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Dec 19, 2008)

Steerpike said:


> That is a poorly thought out reply, and if you think on it a while I have no doubt you will realize it.  You seem bright enough.



How so .. simple question.

You brought up what throwing shoes would be under US law .. which frankly, is kinda' poorly thought out itself.

He is not subjest to US law.

But since you brought up US law .. What are the penalties for mass murder .. which is exactly what Bush ordered?

It's not perfect .. but since we're just having fun ...


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 19, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> How so .. simple question.
> 
> You brought up what throwing shoes would be under US law .. which frankly, is kinda' poorly thought out itself.
> 
> ...


Not only that but if a person arrested had recieved broken bones during the arrest what would happen? That person would have recourse here in America. If we are promoting justice and freedom then president Bush needs to get with the program accept the apoligee and let the guy move on with his life.


----------



## CSM (Dec 19, 2008)

RodISHI said:


> Not only that but if a person arrested had recieved broken bones during the arrest what would happen? That person would have recourse here in America. If we are promoting justice and freedom then president Bush needs to get with the program accept the apoligee and let the guy move on with his life.



Interesting. The apology wasn't offered to Bush (at least it is not indicated that it was int he article).


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 19, 2008)

> CBS
> "White House press secretary Dana Perino said Thursday that she'd seen reports that al-Zeidi had apologized but that she did not know whether Mr. Bush was aware of them.
> 
> "The president harbors no hard feelings about it, and the Iraqis have a process that they'll follow," Perino said. "But he did urge them not to overreact, because he was not bothered by the incident, although it's not appropriate for people to throw shoes at a press conference, at any leader."
> ...


Do you think President Bush is unaware of this?


----------



## CSM (Dec 19, 2008)

RodISHI said:


> Do you think President Bush is unaware of this?



Doesn't matter what I think... heck, Bush's press secretary says he doesn't know if Bush is aware of the apology offer or not. 

Personally, I don't think Bush cares if an apology is offered or not. He has already asked for restraint in the matter and stated he wasn't bothered by the incident.


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 19, 2008)

CSM said:


> Doesn't matter what I think... heck, Bush's press secretary says he doesn't know if Bush is aware of the apology offer or not.
> 
> Personally, I don't think Bush cares if an apology is offered or not. He has already asked for restraint in the matter and stated he wasn't bothered by the incident.



I would encourage shoe throwing over passing bullets and bombs.

I'll write president Bush a note. Who knows maybe he can encourage a new trend with a "Please throw shoes instead of strapping bombs to your sons!"


----------



## CSM (Dec 19, 2008)

RodISHI said:


> I would encourage shoe throwing over passing bullets and bombs.
> 
> I'll write president Bush a note. Who knows maybe he can encourage a new trend with a "Please throw shoes instead of strapping bombs to your sons!"



Great idea! I can tolerate a whole lot of shoe throwing...far more than the "flying planes into buildings" and "blowing yourself up in a crowded place" forms of protest.


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 19, 2008)

CSM said:


> Great idea! I can tolerate a whole lot of shoe throwing...far more than the "flying planes into buildings" and "blowing yourself up in a crowded place" forms of protest.



"George W. Bush" <president@whitehouse.gov>


Send a note. It only takes a few moments.


----------



## editec (Dec 19, 2008)

When they SS broke the man's arm...*he won.*


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 19, 2008)

editec said:


> When they SS broke the man's arm...*he won.*



When they hung Jesus/Yahushua on the cross He won.


----------



## editec (Dec 19, 2008)

RodISHI said:


> When they hung Jesus/Yahushua on the cross He won.


 
Yup.

Leave it to the Romans (and the nitwits here on this board) to miss it.


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 19, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> How so .. simple question.
> 
> You brought up what throwing shoes would be under US law .. which frankly, is kinda' poorly thought out itself.
> 
> He is not subjest to US law.



No one said he was subject to U.S. law.  Someone made the point that it was assault.  Someone said it isn't.  I was simply clarifying.  If you are unable to read my comments on their face and insist on reading more into them, then I cannot help you.  "Assault" is a fairly standard crime in many places across the world.  I put in the "U.S." qualifier because I do not know what the Iraqi law is on it.

In any event, it was a clarifying comment.  I'm sorry you feel the need to read more into it than that.


----------



## elvis (Dec 20, 2008)

sky dancer said:


> Throwing a shoe is an insult in that part of the world.  I think its clear he intended to insult Bush, not kill him.
> 
> Bush's policies are not popular.  No wonder they consider the journalist a hero.
> 
> All I have to do is hear Bush open his mouth and I want to throw something too.



Throwing a shoe at anyone is assault (or at least in America it would qualify).  The shoe throwing incident should surprise no one.  I think Bush shows a lot of balls showing his face in Iraq.


----------



## elvis (Dec 20, 2008)

Chris said:


> Assault?
> 
> You must be joking.




It's assault.  Now if this incident had involved Clinton, I wouldn't need to show you this definition.

assault - legal definition


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Dec 21, 2008)

Steerpike said:


> No one said he was subject to U.S. law.  Someone made the point that it was assault.  Someone said it isn't.  I was simply clarifying.  If you are unable to read my comments on their face and insist on reading more into them, then I cannot help you.  "Assault" is a fairly standard crime in many places across the world.  I put in the "U.S." qualifier because I do not know what the Iraqi law is on it.
> 
> In any event, it was a clarifying comment.  I'm sorry you feel the need to read more into it than that.



I'm sorry you didn't recognize the parallels.

I meant no insult to you, but if throwing a shoe is an "assault" in many places around the world, my question is how should the mass-murder of countless innocent people be classified and shouldn't that be included in the conversation .. which I know goes beyond the scope of your comment.


----------

